# Delete



## gld (Dec 11, 2020)

What! No delete button.   Why isn't there a delete button?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 11, 2020)

Somebody deleted it!!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 12, 2020)

Everybody texts LOL but when I saw your reply Rupnow i actually did laugh out loud!!

How you doing Mr Davidson?


----------



## gld (Dec 12, 2020)

Brian,
The way it got deleted, I just changed the text.  We need a delete button!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Steve, I'm doing great. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## tractor162003 (Dec 13, 2020)

YES


----------

